# Heat Mat Temperature Range



## hantukama (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey everyone  Long time reader first time poster.

I am trying to work out the temperature ranges that heat mats can provide in degrees C. As I suck at maths/physics I am having a bit of trouble with it.

I am currently looking at the temp ranges for:

4 Watt :
7 Watt :
12 Watt :
20 Watt :

Heat mats.

Any and all help would be immensely appreciated!
Thank you in advance :notworthy:

Hant.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

I cant speak for Chinese made mats but Habistat are all the same watt density.
In other words the heat is the same and the wattage is higher because the heater is a bigger area.
Generally around 200 watts per square metre.


----------

